# Question about a Used Gary Fisher Marlin



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

My LBS is selling this bike for around $200.

Being a total noob, would it be worth getting this used bike? Anyone know any details about it. The shop is not a Trek dealer and did not know a whole lot about it (at least the one guy I talked to did not know).


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?id=45052


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

WAY overpriced


----------



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks.

I've decided to go new. Looking at the Trek Marlin, Trek Wahoo, Felt Nine 80, Giant Talon 27.5 5, GT Karakoram 4.0 MECH, or the Specialized Hardrock 29 Disc.

Still doing my research. I've rode the Marlin and the Nine 80. I think I liked the Nine 80 better, but it was a frame size one bigger then I would typically ride (I find that I am in between frame sizes).

I'll be spending more time researching and test riding when I get a chance. I'm looking at making a purchase in the next month.


----------

